# IAMS Vs Puppy Chow



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I understand that people prefer one brand of dog food over another I just dont know how people could pay $42 (Canadian) for a 40 lb bag of IAMS puppy food when you could buy a 40 lb bag of Purina Puppy Chow for $20 (Canadian)? How can You justify paying twice as much? Can IAMS be twice as good for a puppy?
- Amy


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Everyone says it is a personal choice and it is you have to buy what you can afford. I talked to 3 different vets and they all recommended Eukanuba large breed puppy but after reading on here about all the different foods I did a spreadsheet on the costs of the foods by pound. and then compared the recommended feeding amounts. That was the easiest way for me to compare. I didn't compare Dog Chow but there was a huge difference in prices. Some of the more expensive foods were not really more expensive. For me Iams was pretty expensive compared to other higher quality foods. I actually found out I'm paying more per pound for Eukanuba than I would be for many of the even higher quality foods.

Personally I just figured that since I wasn't scrimping on the dog I wasn't going to scrimp on food especially if it was just going to cost me an extra $10 a month or so. But if it was going to cost me double...that would be way different. 

Good luck!


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

My vet says Purina is good, I ams is one step up from it. Here where I am they sell Iams at Walmart, it is 28.00 for a 40lb. bag.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I personally think Purina is fine. I would go with large breed though. At this time I feed Lucky Purina. I'd feed Lucky the premium if he liked it. I get fed up forcing him to eat the expensive stuff. I'm going to try Inova next month, see if he likes it. Its VERY expensive but reading the ingredients makes ME hungery.......


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I fed my first golden Iams exclusively. This puppy is being fed Purina One because that is what the breeder liked. I do notice a big difference in the side of the "waste". There is much more waste from Purina. I wish there was a magic board that could tell us the healthiest food to feed our fur babies.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Like so many other things in life-dog food is a personal choice-both for owner and dog. For my first Golden, who had skin problems, I fed Nutro Max and he did beautifully. Oakley and Coach now eat Hills that is only sold at the Vet. It's $44 for 30 lbs. I do think Purina One is fine and the best thing is that it's sold in a million places. Sometimes I think we worry more about what our dogs are eating than what's in the things we eat. And I am one the ones who worry about ingredients in my guys food.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been thinking about this topic a lot lately. Growing up, our dogs always got canned food from the grocery store. I don't even think premium foods existed, but if they did, my parents sure weren't buying them. Our doggies also got occasional table scraps. Every one of them lived to a ripe old age and NEVER had to see a vet because of illness. They had beautiful coats, no allergies, no itchies, nothing. My parents' last dog lived to 15-16 years without illness and he used to get a plate of pasta with sauce every Sunday for dinner!

Our first dog got Eukanuba as a puppy, then we bought different foods over the years--sometimes canned, sometimes dry, sometimes premium. She also got table scraps once in a while if we had some meat leftover--plus whatever fell on the floor when my kids were toddlers  She had the most beautiful, luxurious fur til the day she died, at age 14. The first time she ever saw a vet for any illness was when she was 10.

So now here we are, all on the premium food bandwagon, and (from reading this board) our young pets have allergies, and hot spots, and itchy skin and poor coats, and ear infections, etc. Food-related? I don't know, but it makes me wonder.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you soo much everyone I will ask our breeder when the time is right!

- Amy


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

If it was me since you've got a little time price out a some of the foods so that you have a couple that you are willing to pay for then ask the breeder what they think of those particular ones. Otherwise they'll probably just tell you to use what they do which can sometimes be the most expensive ones.


----------

